# Βάλτε λεζάντα!



## pidyo (Jun 25, 2015)

Ώρα για χαλαρωτικό ιντερλούδιο. Βάλτε λεζάντα στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 25, 2015)

Να, με αυτό το χέρι, θα του αστράψω μία! :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Πού καλέ είναι η γραμμή της ζωής; Ξαναδείξε μου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

I never thought he would implode like this!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2015)

Μα πάλι πιτόγυρο με τζατζίκι έτρωγε;


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2015)

Και θα ρίξω ένα φάσκελο...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

Ε ρε κάτι κάλους που 'βγαλα για να κάνω μασάζ στο πακέτο με τα μέτρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2015)

Έλα, σας έχω κι άλλη φωτό για λεζάντα:


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 25, 2015)

και εδώ, κάλλιστα


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2015)

Εγώ εσένα θα σε παντρευτώ, τρελό αγόρι!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2015)

Δεύτερη λεζάντα:

Να του μιλήσω για ορθοδοντική; Μπα, θα του πω να ρωτήσει τη Ρένα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 25, 2015)

Καλέ τι λέτε που δε θα τα βρούμε εμείς τα δύο; Έχω κάνει κι εγώ στους Πιονιέρους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Την περασμένη φορά που πήγα πιο κοντά το δάχτυλο, μου το δάγκωσε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως από τις πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες βλέπω τον Γιούνγκερ να ζητάει λίγη αγάπη:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 26, 2015)

Και μετά σου λένε για τους ψυχρούς βόρειους!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Α, όλα κι όλα! Τα φιλιά και οι αγκαλιές του είναι γεμάτα πάθος. :)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 26, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, όλα κι όλα! Τα φιλιά και οι αγκαλιές του είναι γεμάτα πάθος. :)



Πραγματικά. Οι φωτογραφίες δεν αποδίδουν την πλήρη ένταση του πάθους του, χρειάζεται ζωντανή εικόνα. Το εκάστοτε ταίρι του τείνει ευγενικά το μάγουλο για το ψευτοφιλί που συνιστά συχνά χαιρετισμό, κι αυτός σπεύδει να φιλήσει με λαχτάρα. Η αϋπνία φαίνεται πως τον έχει καταβάλει συναισθηματικά.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 29, 2015)

Όχι, δε χρειάζεται, μη βάλετε καμία λεζάντα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

— Τη βουτσίσαμε, Νίκο!
— Με τις βαρούφες σου, Γιάνη!


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 30, 2015)

*το βρήκα, δεν είναι δικό μου


----------



## cougr (Jul 13, 2015)

Αυτή είναι κι αν δεν είναι φωτό για λεζάντες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

1. Μου είπαν ότι δεν συμφέρει να χαμογελώ στη διάρκεια των διαπραγματεύσεων.
2. Και πώς θα εξηγήσω στον Λαφαζάνη ότι θα φτιάξουμε ελληνογαλλογερμανικό άξονα;
3. Αν νομίζετε, κυρία Μέρκελ, ότι μπορείτε να με αγχώσετε, πρέπει να έρθετε να σας γνωρίσω τη Ζωή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2015)

"Σιγά μη σε ξαναπαίξω εσένα, κακιά. Θα το πω και στη δασκάλα."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

(Στην ΚΟ):


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

*Πάταξον μεν, φίλησον δε.* (Ή, σαρδαμικά: Φίλησον μεν, πάταξον δε.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2015)

Φίλησον και θα σου αστράψω έναν φούσκο που θα 'ναι όλος δικός σου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2015)

Α, ρε Γιάνη...


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

Αμάν!!! Το θερμοσίφωνα ...!


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> 
> Ο σόλντιο μίο!



If looks can kill, I am dead now. But hI don't give a damn dime.

And why don't you take a flying fuck, testa di cazzo!


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

Την καρφίτσα στην καρέκλα που κάθεσαι δεν την έβαλε ο Τσίπρας...


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2015)

Draghi: I have this funny interpreter on and, whenever he comes across the name Schäuble, he adds a whinny to it.




Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdIID_TGwhM


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2015)

*Eurogroup: Πράσινο φως για το πρόγραμμα — Στα 26 δισ. η πρώτη δόση — Το χρέος τον Οκτώβριο*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500018738








*— Θα μου τα κάνετε πακετάκι, παρακαλώ;*​


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 17, 2015)

Μέχρι και την Αμυγδαλέζα θα ξανανοίξεις!


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2016)

*Ρε, παίζουν τέτρις με κλούβες στην Ηρώδου Αττικού!*​


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 12, 2016)

*Game over! Start a new game!*


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2017)

Βάλτε λεζάντα. Εγώ έβαλα τη δική μου....





_«Τελικά ο αριστερός δρόμος και ο δεξιός δρόμος είναι ο ίδιος δρόμος». *
(Κάπως έτσι το είπε κι ο Ηράκλειτος.)_​


* Θα πρέπει να τον φανταστείτε να προσπαθεί να λύσει το πρόβλημα της εξόδου από τον λαβύρινθο του πατώματος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2017)

nickel said:


> Βάλτε λεζάντα.


Εμένα με παραξενεύει (α) αν δουλεύει σε αυτόν τον χώρο και αν ναι, με τι (εκτός αν αυτό που μισοφαίνεται στο πρώτο ράφι κάτω αριστερά είναι ένα λαπτοπάκι) και (β) αν τα βιβλία είναι πραγματικά ή ντεκόρ (επειδή, αν είναι πραγματικά, με μπερδεύουν οι όμοιες ράχες στο 1ο και 3ο ράφια αριστερά και 3ο δεξιά από κάτω) -- γενικά, θα ήθελα πάντως να ήξερα με τι βιβλία γεμίζουν τις βιβλιοθήκες σε αυτές τις επίσημες φωτογραφίες.

Όσο για λεζάντα... άσε καλύτερα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2017)

Τα ομοιόμορφα βιβλία είναι προφανώς εγκυκλοπαίδεια ή κάποια αρχεία βιβλιοδετημένα. 
Ο πρωθυπουργός της χώρας για ποιά δουλειά χρειάζεται λάπτοπ; Αφού έχει γραμματείς.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 29, 2017)

Όλοι έχουν το δικαίωμα να χαλαρώνουν περιστασιακά βλέποντας βιντεάκια με γατούλες...

(Αλλά θα μου πεις, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν τα κινητά τηλέφωνα τώρα.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Λεζάντες δεν βλέπω. :)


----------



## cougr (Mar 30, 2017)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Λεζάντες δεν βλέπω. :)




Αχ ρε Λυδία...και τώρα πώς μαζεύεται αυτή η κακή ενέργεια από 'δω χάμω; Λες να γλιστρήσω ρε γαμώτο;

Περισσότερα εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ο πρωθυπουργός της χώρας για ποιά δουλειά χρειάζεται λάπτοπ; Αφού έχει γραμματείς.


Σοβαρολογείς; Για να παίζει πασιέντσα, φυσικά. Πώς θα χαλαρώνει από τις ατελείωτες διαπραγματεύσεις;


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2022)

Συνάντηση του Πούτιν με τον Μακρόν




1. Μη φωνάζετε, κ. Πρόεδρε, σας ακούω, δεν είμαι κουφός.
2. Από ό,τι βλέπω απ' τη φωτογραφία, είναι σαφές ότι η συνάντηση πηγαίνει πάρα πολύ καλά και είμαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένος ότι θα τα βρουν ο Πούτιν με τον Μακρόν.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490795417889656838


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2022)

Μπορείτε παρακαλώ να αφαιρέσετε το κόμμα μετά από το "Μη φωνάζετε".
Μπήκε κατά λάθος. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2022)

cougr said:


> Μπορείτε παρακαλώ να αφαιρέσετε το κόμμα μετά από το "Μη φωνάζετε".
> Μπήκε κατά λάθος. Ευχαριστώ!


Μη φωνάζετε*, κ. Πρόεδρε,* σας ακούω, δεν είμαι κουφός.

Αυτό λες; Γιατί να φύγει; Σωστό είναι. Αφού το «κ. Πρόεδρε» είναι κλητική προσφώνηση και πρέπει να κλείνεται σε κόμματα. Π.χ. (ι) στο:


Υπηρεσία Εκδόσεων — Διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων — 10.1.2. Κόμμα


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2022)

Ok, nickel. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2022)

Day- and Nighthawks


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=959612254741805




He saw see saw.


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2022)

3. Κοινωνική αποστασιοποίηση, ρωσικό στυλ.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 8, 2022)

Πατήστε το λινκ για να βγει όλο το νήμα:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491048545805545474


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2022)

Λοιπόν, αυτό το χτεσινό μου εύρημα ανήκει εδώ και όχι στα λάθη, κυρίως επειδή δεν βρίσκω τι λεζάντα να βάλω.


----------



## cougr (Feb 27, 2022)

Α, ωραία! Είναι η μόνη μέρα της χρονιάς που νηστεύω. Θα τα κρατήσω λοιπόν να τα φάω τότε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2022)

Βρήκα ποιος στάμπαρε τη σαλάτα μου.



 

Ο ηγέτης της Τσετσενικής Δημοκρατίας Ραμζάν Καντίροφ δήλωσε: «Η Ευρώπη πρέπει να άρει όλες τις κυρώσεις απέναντι στη Ρωσία πριν την 31η ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ αλλιώς θα αντιμετωπίσει τις συνέπειες!»


----------



## cougr (Feb 28, 2022)

2. Φταίει το COVID. Πρώτα μπερδεύαμε τις μέρες, τώρα μπερδεύουμε και τις ημερομηνίες. Λέγεται "προέκταση του blursday".


----------



## cougr (Mar 1, 2022)

Re: Putin's long table (#43)

4. Τι είχε πει πάλι ο Φρόιντ για τους άνδρες που είχαν εμμονή με τα μεγάλα τραπέζια;


----------

